# Arrival Imminent



## sysop32 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, there's not much to advise about really 
Since you move to FB you will feel right at home - the only difference between 'western' cities and FB is the heat. That's why it's called Global City as well.

But as usual, don't flash money or rolex watches etc.

Beside from that you have all the 'western' goods there; restaurants with western food and 275 pesos burgers, gyms, mcD, jollibee and at Market Market you can buy all your normal stuff - there's even a Lego store (original stuff) at Bonifacio High Street.

For a first-timer it's a nice place to begin with before going into other adventures.

Perhaps I should add, that it is also Very expensive there.... everything from rent to ordinary food.
I worked there in 2010 but I lived 4-5 km (6.4-8 miles) outside in a small place called barangay wawa (not far from C5). Rent there costed me 7K - the same size apartment in FB would cost around 18-25K


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

sysop32 said:


> Well, there's not much to advise about really
> Since you move to FB you will feel right at home - the only difference between 'western' cities and FB is the heat. That's why it's called Global City as well.
> 
> But as usual, don't flash money or rolex watches etc.
> ...


That sure is right. Very expensive place. A Philippines version of Beverly Hills California! Myself, I can think of a million ways I'd rather spend money on in this country than living and shopping in that area.
Hope you enjoy the Philippines and get a chance to get out of Manila from time to time. With over 7,000 islands, it pays to explore a bit!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Alway's have an exit plan when things don't go as advertised with the partner and be careful of very friendly talkative people who try to start-up conversations with you in the grocery or out and about it, they will start with such talk as "Hi i'm you're gate guard, bla, bla bla" I don't talk to any Philippine man who I don't know or have business dealing's with it just don't happen anymore they are very crafty and clever at trapping the human being or ending up in a bad situation, especially a trusting westerner, stick with your partner till you get your own mojo at dealing with the many scams and ways to get your wallet, over charging, get to know the price's well and carry small change at all times, nobody has change, I mean nobody has change, big or medium-sized stores have change but nobody else can change anything over 100 peso's or $2, you get stuck waiting forever for your change just getting a cup of coffee, water, soda or donut, something minor like that, also small transportation such as tricycles, jeepeny ect they have trouble making change even taxi's so they benefit from the lack of change they give you and holding large peso's can hurt you, banks don't make change in my area at all, they give you 500-1000 peso bills, so real tough to get change here, banks don't work the same here like the US, I had to get my coins from the wetting people, local lottery using 2 numbers they alway's are able to get me change.


----------

